# NES Nintendo Classic Mini



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

Wooooooooo! Managed to finally order one today.

I didn't realise until last week they were so hard to get hold of. Got serious about it this week and missed out on stock on Wednesday.

Today. I finally managed to order one. I was very lucky as I had stock informer website open, I just thought oh I'll check it and tesco was showing stock for 2 minutes ago. So I quickly went direct to the product page as I'd been waiting on it for days and BOOM! WOOOO..

14 minutes from Stock...to Sold Out. Mental.

Not sure when it's going to turn up but I've bought it to use it. Not flog it on ebay to try and make money. They're only £49 and people are selling them for over £120.

Anybody else got/getting one?


----------



## Certi (May 5, 2011)

Tried to order one of these for my brother for Xmas but they were sold out constantly. I think it's a joke that we're half way through February and they still haven't managed to resolve the stock issues.


----------



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

Certi said:


> Tried to order one of these for my brother for Xmas but they were sold out constantly. I think it's a joke that we're half way through February and they still haven't managed to resolve the stock issues.


You're right. It is stupid.

If you're still after one, I recommend this site, just register and it refreshes every minute instead of every 2 minutes.

http://www.stockinformer.co.uk/checker-nintendo-classic-mini-entertainment-system

Apparently they didn't know this was going to be so popular and 2 they have all their resources currently on getting the switch manufactured.

They have promised in articles over the past couple of days they are hoping to ramp up production.


----------



## Certi (May 5, 2011)

Yeah I was using stockinformer before xmas, the stuff was selling out before they could even update their site though. I only wanted it as a 'novelty' gift so no use for it now. 

It baffles me that they say they didn't expect it to be so popular. It was always going to sell in bucket loads. I mean it was cheap, good value for money, coming up to xmas and it tapped into the nostalgia of the people who played it as kids and are now adults with disposable income. Nintendo totally dropped the ball on this one.

The synical side of me thinks it was all just a marketing ploy to keep them in the media spotlight on the run up to the Switch.

Anyway, enough moaning. Hope you enjoy it!


----------



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

Taken a few days but it has landed!!!!

Can't wait to try it when I finish work!


----------



## pantypoos (Aug 7, 2014)

You can use this site to get your fix of Super Mario

http://www.nintendoemulator.com/nes/


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

I got one of these just before Christmas, I love it - Retro gaming at its finest! Ghosts and Goblins is awesome too!


----------



## DLGWRX02 (Apr 6, 2010)

Wow!, How did I not no anything about this... I remember getting one when I was about 7 with teenage mutant hero turtles... Damn, now I feel old.lol


----------



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

So I've had a little play now! It's brilliant! Can't remember Super Mario being so difficult!

It looks good on the big TV with it doing its own upscaling it. Really cool!

I did a little unboxing video, no talking just one showing it being unboxed for the first time.


----------



## DLGWRX02 (Apr 6, 2010)

Starbuck88 said:


> So I've had a little play now! It's brilliant! Can't remember Super Mario being so difficult!
> 
> It looks good on the big TV with it doing its own upscaling it. Really cool!


Ok, now you have looking..lol


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

Hmmm was toying with one of these to be honest but not sure i really NEED one as i have a wii u and xbox one s but they look like a funky little gadget to have


----------



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

Well....I have followed a guide from YouTube and it now has 90 games on it.

There is also further guides on how to get it to play SNES and Megadrive games VERY well (but you need a wiiu classic controller)

This has a dual-core 1ghz ARM processor...plenty more than powerful enough to play those!


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

Starbuck88 said:


> Well....I have followed a guide from YouTube and it now has 90 games on it.
> 
> There is also further guides on how to get it to play SNES and Megadrive games VERY well (but you need a wiiu classic controller)
> 
> This has a dual-core 1ghz ARM processor...plenty more than powerful enough to play those!


That sounds like a decent upgrade to get 90 games on it. was it easy enough?


----------



## Hamster12 (Aug 13, 2014)

These are sold out everywhere unless you pay the inflated prices on eBay.


----------



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

danwel said:


> That sounds like a decent upgrade to get 90 games on it. was it easy enough?


You can fit 700 NES games on it easily. The memory available they have found out is at least 300mb, the stock set up with the original Kernel and original 30 games comes to less than 3MB ha.

Yes it was VERY easy. If you search for the channel ETA Prime on YouTube, he has quite a few walkthrough videos on different things for it....

I am wondering if they were going to use the same board and chip to release a SNES mini too.



Hamster12 said:


> These are sold out everywhere unless you pay the inflated prices on eBay.


They are but you if you use stock informer website like I did, I managed to get mine which is normal priced one from Tesco Direct.


----------



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

I am a bit in love with this little gadget. Today I was a bit naughty and I did little more 'modifying' lets say.

The results speak for themselves 






It's capable of running N64 games as well as NES, SNES, Megadrive, All Gameboy Versions. It's a monster.

Just need a controller now with extra buttons as the NES Classic control only has 2! haha.


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

If you can get golden eye N64 I'm sold ???


----------



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

danwel said:


> If you can get golden eye N64 I'm sold ???


You can but the emulator is currently being modified a bit to work better with the hardware on the NES Mini. There's a video of someone with it on it but the frame rate slows down to a bit less than bearable.

It's not the hardware, it's the emulation that's the problem. So it'll be sorted soon enough as that is the one game everybody wants to play!!!


----------



## joey.180sx (Mar 1, 2015)

They look class,must look into getting one.

One game I'd love to play again is Nigel Mansell world championship on the game boy.i used love playing that for hours till the battery's go dead in middle of a race haha


----------



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

joey.180sx said:


> They look class,must look into getting one.
> 
> One game I'd love to play again is Nigel Mansell world championship on the game boy.i used love playing that for hours till the battery's go dead in middle of a race haha


Do it


----------



## Nozza (Mar 1, 2006)

I've got one, hardly played it but tempted to mod it now!


----------



## joey.180sx (Mar 1, 2015)

I must go looking see can I find them online for sale,doubt I'd find mine after 23 or so years haha


----------



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

Nozza said:


> I've got one, hardly played it but tempted to mod it now!


Honestly, I am underwhelmed with the games it comes with. I'm afraid I think there comes a point when maybe things need to stay in the past. Most of the games it comes with is an example of this.

Being able to play newer games on it has changed my view on it and I think it's wicked 



joey.180sx said:


> I must go looking see can I find them online for sale,doubt I'd find mine after 23 or so years haha


Do it!

Or if you can't get hold of one.

You could get a Raspberry Pi3 and install RetroPie on it, when you buy a case to put the Pi in and a controller, it'll work out the same cost as the NES Mini anyway.


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

Excellent. Me and J would absolutely looooove one of these. 

Now, what do I need. Where do I get it. And how do. Do what you've done. Lol. 

All fairly simple answers no doubt lol. 

Cooks 

Sent from my D6603


----------



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

Cookies said:


> Excellent. Me and J would absolutely looooove one of these.
> 
> Now, what do I need. Where do I get it. And how do. Do what you've done. Lol.
> 
> ...


I'll email you N


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

Starbuck88 said:


> I'll email you N


Cheers bud. 

Sent from my D6603


----------



## Nozza (Mar 1, 2006)

Starbuck88 said:


> Honestly, I am underwhelmed with the games it comes with. I'm afraid I think there comes a point when maybe things need to stay in the past. Most of the games it comes with is an example of this.
> 
> Being able to play newer games on it has changed my view on it and I think it's wicked
> 
> ...


I've got the Raspberry Pi 2 with Retropie on it, took me a while to set up but its good for playing a lot of different stuff, have SNES, Mega Drive, PC Engine, NES, Game Boy etc on there.


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

Starbuck88 said:


> I'll email you N


You could message me too :thumb:


----------

